# Probleme d'adaptation clavier mac/linux virtualbox



## crimcrom (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour , 
J'ai recemment installé virtualbox puis linux puis Ubuntu dans le but de pouvoir programmer des fichier sous une certaine interface bureau . Cela dit plusieurs difficulté se présentent , tout dabord le clavier par defaut etait un qwerty , probleme reglé j'ai réussit a le passé en azerty . Cependant c'est un azerty de PC , cad que les touches "spécial" de mon clavier sans lesquelles je ne peux pas programmer ne fonctionnent pas , ou du moins de m'affiche pas ce qu'elle devrais afficher . Si il existe une solution , elle pourrais m'epargner bien des problemes et me faire gagner un temps precieux . Merci d'avance .
Crimcrom


----------



## edd72 (8 Octobre 2013)

Configure ton clavier et teste-le:






Normalement, puisque tu utilises un clavier de PC, ça devrait pas être bien compliqué de choisir un clavier français dit standard.


----------



## crimcrom (9 Octobre 2013)

J'utilise un clavier mac , cependant jai reussit a resoudre mon probleme,  mais merci quand meme ! ( il fallais juste choisir le type french(macintouch) dans la listes des layout et non pas seulement french . Pour etre sur de choisir le bon on peu toujours cliquer sur preview et vérifié la concordance des clavier .


----------



## edd72 (12 Octobre 2013)

Voila, tu choisis le clavier qui correspond au clavier que tu utilises...


----------



## crimcrom (13 Octobre 2013)

merci pour votre aide


----------

